# Texas Cert.



## Dondo (Dec 27, 2007)

Does anyone know how long it takes for the state of texas to issue you your cert?  


I dont mean the NREMT i already have that, i mean the cert with the texas department of health.  Just woundering.


----------



## MayEMT (Dec 27, 2007)

*if i remember correctly....*

i think it took about 3-4 weeks before you get your actual card. but its only like 2 weeks before you see the registration online. not too too long of a wait


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 15, 2008)

You can give the TX DSHS a call and ask them if they got everything too. They're friendly folks.


----------

